# Daisy's first trim!



## SPCnut (Apr 25, 2012)

Daisy had her first trim on Saturday. I just told the groomer to take about half the length of her coat off and trim the tail, paws and face. I told her to keep her looking more cocker and less poodle. I just love her little trim. I cannot believe how long and skinny her little legs look now 

Before:









After:









Can you tell her favorite place to sit is on the ottoman - LOL!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

She is a cutie before and after!


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

She is a real cutie x

But i do have to say i love them when there all fluffy and chunky x

(dont shout at me) i know everyone has there own preferences x


----------



## SPCnut (Apr 25, 2012)

I agree - I do too, but with the warmer weather she was too hot with her full coat. I thought this trim was a good compromise. I do hope to keep her hair longer in the winter 



emmelg said:


> She is a real cutie x
> 
> But i do have to say i love them when there all fluffy and chunky x
> 
> (dont shout at me) i know everyone has there own preferences x


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

SPCnut said:


> I agree - I do too, but with the warmer weather she was too hot with her full coat. I thought this trim was a good compromise. I do hope to keep her hair longer in the winter


That will be my concern to when the warmer weather comes in (if it ever does)..


----------



## Cris (Jun 15, 2011)

SPCnut said:


> Daisy had her first trim on Saturday. I just told the groomer to take about half the length of her coat off and trim the tail, paws and face. I told her to keep her looking more cocker and less poodle. I just love her little trim. I cannot believe how long and skinny her little legs look now


We wanted Keltie to be trimmed more cocker than poodle but not sure we've acheived the look as people keep commenting that she looks like a poodle!! Does anyone know what bits you leave/trim to makes them look more cocker and less poodle (if that makes sense)? By the way, we'll love her however she looks!!


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

I think some poos just tend to look more poodle like and others more cocker 
It depends on the type of coat she has, I'm sure she's a lovely looking poo xx


----------

